# الطلاء الكهربائي



## كيميائي عالمي (19 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
إخواني الأعضاء إنشاء الله إنكم في أتم الصحة والعافية
أحتاج إلى بحث عن الطلاء الكهربائي للحماية من التآكل فمن يستطيع أن يمدنا بمعلومات أو صور عن موضوع البحث 
وشكراً لكم


----------



## كيميائي عالمي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

وين الناس محد رد علينا


----------



## bigboss352001 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اتمنى فعلا من حضارتكم من عنده معلومات عن الطلاء الكهربائى مشكورا يزودنى بهاوله جزيل الشكر


----------



## كيميائي عالمي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

يا حليلك يا bigboss352001 حتى أنت تدور بحث مثلي بس لا حياة لمن تنادي
شكلك من جامعة طيبة


----------



## صديق الطيبين (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الطلاء الكهربائي هو احدى عمليات حماية المعادن من التاكل او هو طريقه لاعطاء الاجهزه شكل جميل اي يستعمل في الحمايه او الزينه وحسب الحاجه من انواع الطلاء الكهربائي 
طلاء الزنك وهو نوعين الطلاء الحامضي باستخدام خلطه كلوريد الامونيوم وكلوريد الزنك وانود من الزنك النقي وتعلق الماده المراد طلائها ككاثود ثم نستخدم تيار مناسب وتجري هذه العمليه بعد ان يتم تنضيف الجزاء المراد طلائهابشكل جيد 
بعدذلك يغمر في حامض النتريك لمد بتركيز 3% حتى يحصل اللمعان ويغمر في محلول من حامض الكبريتيك والنتريك وحامض الكروميك وكرومات البوتاسيوم
ينظف بالماء ويجفف
والخلطه الخرى باستخدام اوكسيد الزنك +سيانيد اصوديوم +ملمع ونفس العملات التي تجري في الطلاء الاول
وهناك طلاء النيكل كروم
وطلاء الهارد كروموهو الطريقه الافضل للطلاء حيث انها تعطي طبقه طلاء ذات سطح صلب وغير مسامي ويوفر حمايه عاليه للمعدن +درجه نعومه كبيره لذلك تستخد في طلاء قوالب السباكه والبلاستك وموضوع لطلاء يعتبر علم كامل من حيث مشاكل لطلاء وطرق المعالجه وانواع الطلاء 


ارجو ان اكون قد اعطيت بعض الفائده وتعذونا عن التقصير


----------



## a-cad (1 يناير 2009)

*حماية المعادن*

اخي الكريم حماية المعادن كلمة شاملة حبذا لو تحدد المعدن الذي تريد حمايته او طلاءه:33:


----------



## صديق الطيبين (3 يناير 2009)

اكثر الحيان المعدن الذي يراد طلاءه الحديد او المعادن الموصله للتيار الكهربائي والتي نريد اعطائه صفات خاصه بعملية الطلاء


----------



## مرشود (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير صديق الطيبين ولكن لي سؤال أخي الفاضل هل بالامكان عمل هذه العمليات في ورشة لحام عادية؟ و هل من السهل الحصول على المواد اللازمة للعملية؟ ياريت توضح أكثر عن النسب وكيفية اتمام العملية بشكل احترافي علما بأني اريد ان اطلي حديد عادي مثل الي يستخدم في عمل الابواب والشبابيك

تحياتي لك والله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## abdelhafeed (2 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عطيه حرب (5 أغسطس 2010)

*يجب ان تساعدنى فى محاول مساعدتك و وفقنا الله جميعا*



مرشود قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير صديق الطيبين ولكن لي سؤال أخي الفاضل هل بالامكان عمل هذه العمليات في ورشة لحام عادية؟ و هل من السهل الحصول على المواد اللازمة للعملية؟ ياريت توضح أكثر عن النسب وكيفية اتمام العملية بشكل احترافي علما بأني اريد ان اطلي حديد عادي مثل الي يستخدم في عمل الابواب والشبابيك
> 
> تحياتي لك والله يزيدك من علمه


 

السلم عليكم و رحمه الله 
اخى الكريم عمليه الطلاء الكهربى عمليه غايه فى ادقه و التخصص لا يمكن اجرائها فى ورشه لحام عاديه
لانها تحتاج الى تصميم نظام كامل يختلف حسب الماده المراد طلائها و الماده المراد الطلاء بها و يجب ايضا تحديد احجام و اطوال الاشياء المراد تحديدها اذا اردت طلائها بالغمر مثلا لانك تحتاج الى تصميم احجام معين من الاحواض تتناسب مع احجام المطلوب طلائها و هناك انوا كثيره للطلاء منها مثلا الاكتروستاتيكى و هى تحتاج الى تصميم افران خاصه و كباين للرش و احواض للتطهير
و اخرى عن طريق الغمر و تحتاج الى مراحل قد تسبقها ميكانيكيه
فيجب عليك تحديد المراد طلائه و الطريقه حتى يستطيع احد مساعدتك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الكتب المختصة في الطلاء الكهربائي :::
Electroplating: Basic Principles, Processes and Practice 
by: Nasser Kanani
http://ifile.it/njbgqov/1856174514.zip

Electroplating (Workshop Practice Series) 
by: J. Boyner

http://ifile.it/jgab64y/electroplating_11.7z


----------



## elomari (19 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ...
ارجو منكم ان تعطوني كيفية تحضير الملمع النيكل مع المادتين الاخريان..والذي اسمهم في لغة العمل عندنا في المغرب. brillenteur-و هو الملمع-mouillent-وهذا لا اعرف ترجمته..وfixateur..ولا هذا..مشكورن اخواني المختصين وكل تخياتي للجميع.


----------



## عبدة قورة (23 يناير 2011)

*جزااااااااااااااااك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## عمراياد (28 يناير 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162782.html


----------



## shaukat (21 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخوي
عن اي نوع من الطلاء تريده زنك؟ نيكل؟كروم؟نحاس الخ
الجهيزات الاساسيه او سير العمل واحد تختلف باختلاف نوع الطلاء نحن نعمل في هذا المجال وممكن تزويدك بكل مايلزم من المعلومات والمواد والتجهيزات


----------



## أحمد الذيب (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم - الأخ شوكت أرجو التكرم وإفادتي بشرح تفصيلي يحتوي على طريقة الطلاء وأسماء المواد - الطلاء بلكروم والنيكل ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## suleiman-17 (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا على هذه المعلومات
وانا اتساءل عن النلميع بالنسبة للطلاء بالنيكل 
وشكرا


----------



## zamtam (16 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور على من أفاد اخوانه
​


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (18 ديسمبر 2014)

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

